# All-In-One Website For the Noob and Expert



## Rudi (11/11/14)

Hi Peeps! Dont know if this is up here somewere but i just found it while browsing and im loving it a lot!!
Let me know what you guys think...

http://www.kickcigsnow.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

nice find @Rudi quite informative. i too hate the term ecigarette

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (11/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> nice find @Rudi quite informative. i too hate the term ecigarette



It is an unfortunate name indeed, but I guess it makes the most sense at it attracts cigarette smokers 

I personally prefer Nicotine Dispenser 

Informative site...but damn it's ugly

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

